# 99236 for inpatient admit and discharge same date



## jmarjane (May 1, 2017)

Hello, Medicare is rejecting our physician claims with CPT 99236 when a patient is in INpatient and admitted and discharged on the same date stating the hospital did not bill for observation.  Are CPT 99234-99236 only to be used for patient's in observation?


----------



## thomas7331 (May 1, 2017)

It depends on how long the patient was in the hospital - per CMS guidelines, if inpatient less than 8 hours, then codes 99221-99223 should be used instead:

_When the patient is admitted to inpatient hospital care for less than 8 hours on the same date, then Initial Hospital Care, from CPT code range 99221 – 99223, shall be reported by the physician. The Hospital Discharge Day Management service, CPT codes 99238 or 99239, shall not be reported for this scenario.

When a patient is admitted to inpatient initial hospital care and then discharged on a different calendar date, the physician shall report an Initial Hospital Care from CPT code range 99221 – 99223 and a Hospital Discharge Day Management service, CPT code 99238 or 99239.

When a patient has been admitted to inpatient hospital care for a minimum of 8 hours but less than 24 hours and discharged on the same calendar date, Observation or Inpatient Hospital Care Services (Including Admission and Discharge Services), from CPT code range 99234 – 99236, shall be reported._


----------



## jmarjane (May 2, 2017)

thomas7331 said:


> It depends on how long the patient was in the hospital - per CMS guidelines, if inpatient less than 8 hours, then codes 99221-99223 should be used instead:
> 
> _When the patient is admitted to inpatient hospital care for less than 8 hours on the same date, then Initial Hospital Care, from CPT code range 99221 – 99223, shall be reported by the physician. The Hospital Discharge Day Management service, CPT codes 99238 or 99239, shall not be reported for this scenario.
> 
> ...



Thanks!


----------

